# Retro-LAN-Party, wie sollte sie aussehen?



## rept.jah (3. Januar 2013)

Moin allerseits!!

Da ja die Retro-PC's in den Haushalten immer mehr zunehmen, müsste man doch echt mal ne LAN damit veranstalten. Immerhin sind LAN-Parties sowas von tot, kaum etwas wäre mehr Retro  Ok, zumindest sind sie längst nicht mehr so häufig wie zu Win98 Zeiten 

Da wären wir schon beim ersten Punkt: Betriebssystem. Das müsste man jeweils eingrenzen. Spätestens bei Win-98/ME sollte Schluss sein. XP ist nun nicht wirklich Retro.

Aber geil wäre doch auch ne MS-DOS/Win-95 LAN. Das IPX Protokoll mal richtig aufleben lassen  Ein TrueDOS Doppelboot einrichten 
Da könnte man vielleicht auch moderne Rechner mit DOSBOX zulassen.
Vorteil wäre auch die Masse an Abandonware, die's aus dieser Zeit gibt und die man hemmungslos austauschen könnte. (GTA 1, Quake usw. gibt's längst umsonst.)

Eine Windows 98 Party stünde dagegen wohl schon ausschließlich im Zeichen von Direct3D und Glide. War aber auch ne geile Zeit ^^

Lustiges Gimmick auf jeder Retro-LAN:
Man könnte jedem Teilnehmer eine Retro-Internetverbindung zur Verfügung stellen, etwa einfache ISDN Geschwindigkeit 
Okay, nagut, zweifach 

Zweiter Punkt: Hardware
Was ist erwünscht, was eher nicht. Klar wäre es authentisch aber muss wirklich jeder seine 19" Röhre mitschleppen?  85 Hz sind ja schon schön aber sowas nimmt auch Platz weg.

Wieviel MB Grafikpower darf man mitbringen, all sowas müsste man im Vorfeld zumindest grob umreißen, einige Regeln/Richtwerte aufstellen, damit alle ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level sind. Aber auch Kompromisse machen. Zusätzlich zu dem regulären Aufwand, den eine LAN-Party so schon bringt.

Stell mir das einfach extrem chillig und nostalgisch vor. Haufenweise alte Hardwareschätze bewundern, fachsimpeln. Natürlich müsste man ein ganzes Wochenende einplanen, schon wegen der Myriaden Systemneustarts 

Denke auch ich würde weit fahren um sowas mitzumachen/aufzuziehen. Viel weiter als früher zu den LAN-Parties, als es sie noch an jeder Ecke, jeden Monat gab. (Wir wussten ja nicht, wie gut wir's hatten ^^) Selbst wenn's erstmal nur ne kleine Party wär.

Was meint ihr? Vor allem die Retro-Gemeinde. Hättet ihr zu sowas BocK? Welche Hardware-Epoche wäre für euch am interessantesten? Wie müsste man das eurer Meinung nach aufziehen?


----------



## Hübie (3. Januar 2013)

Hi rept.jah.

Die Idee an sich find ich ja geil, aber das Problem ist dass sich im Alter die Prioritäten verlagern und immer weniger Zeit für so ein Kram bleibt. Ich hätte noch mal Bock auf ne LAN-Party mit HL1, C&C Generals und Starcraft, aber es ist einfach nicht einzurichten.
Meiner Meinung nach solltest du einfach nur Spiele vorgeben. Auf welcher Hardware ist ja am Ende Wurscht. Aber es wäre sicher schön das ein oder andere Schätzchen zu entdecken. Könnte man ja attraktiv machen: Leute mit Retro-PC (sagen wir bis 2003 - 10 Jahre alt) bekommen Gratis-Bier


----------



## NCphalon (3. Januar 2013)

Hab hier zuuufällig grad einen Rechner mit XP 2600+ und Radeon 9500 im Aufbau, also mehr als 10 Jahre hat die HW aufm Buckel


----------



## winner961 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hab hier noch. Einen alten medion PC mit Pentium 4 1.8 und ner Fx 5900 xt des IST schon relativ Retro


----------



## NCphalon (3. Januar 2013)

Bisschen Silberlack und meine 9500 macht Mus aus deiner 5900XT 

(So gings wahrscheinlich in den Foren damals auch ab, nur dass die HW damals neu war^^)


----------



## winner961 (3. Januar 2013)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Bisschen Silberlack und meine 9500 macht Mus aus deiner 5900XT
> 
> (So gings wahrscheinlich in den Foren damals auch ab, nur dass die HW damals neu war^^)


 
ist deine aber passiv gekühlt 

ich kann meine auch noch übertakten dann schlägt sie deine sogar mit softmod und usw


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2013)

rept.jah schrieb:


> Da wären wir schon beim ersten Punkt: Betriebssystem. Das müsste man jeweils eingrenzen. Spätestens bei Win-98/ME sollte Schluss sein. XP ist nun nicht wirklich Retro.
> 
> Aber geil wäre doch auch ne MS-DOS/Win-95 LAN. Das IPX Protokoll mal richtig aufleben lassen



Wenn ihr das könnt... Meine Erinnerungen zum Thema "Netzwerk unter Win9x zum Laufen bringen" sind nicht unbedingt die schönsten. Und zwischen 9x und XP herrschte nicht selten eine reine Katastrophe. Ich persönlich würde auf 98se bestehen und andere Rechner gar nicht erst zulassen. (ältere Spiele sind dank Abwärtskompatibilität ja kein Problem)



> Da könnte man vielleicht auch moderne Rechner mit DOSBOX zulassen.



Dann hast du erst recht das Problem mit dem Netzwerk, denn das läuft über das Host-OS.



> Vorteil wäre auch die Masse an Abandonware, die's aus dieser Zeit gibt und die man hemmungslos austauschen könnte. (GTA 1, Quake usw. gibt's längst umsonst.)



Ich weise ausdrücklich auf die in diesem Forum bezüglich des Urheberschutzgesetzes geltende Regeln. Und nein, der Urheberschutz und damit das Verbot unauthorisierter Kopien erlöschen nicht, nur weil der Urheber das Werk nicht mehr oder zum Nulltarif anbietet.



> Lustiges Gimmick auf jeder Retro-LAN:
> Man könnte jedem Teilnehmer eine Retro-Internetverbindung zur Verfügung stellen, etwa einfache ISDN Geschwindigkeit
> Okay, nagut, zweifach



Dann aber bitte auch via koaxial-Netzwerk 



> Zweiter Punkt: Hardware
> Was ist erwünscht, was eher nicht. Klar wäre es authentisch aber muss wirklich jeder seine 19" Röhre mitschleppen?  85 Hz sind ja schon schön aber sowas nimmt auch Platz weg.



Die paar dutzend cm Schreibtischtiefe müssen halt gewährleistet sein. Ein größeres Problem wäre wohl aber, dass kaum noch jemand einen (guten) Röhrenmonitor hat.



> Wieviel MB Grafikpower darf man mitbringen, all sowas müsste man im Vorfeld zumindest grob umreißen,



Wozu? Die alten Spiele erlauben meist sowieso keine hohen Auflösungen. Ob du NFS3 in 640x480 auf einer riva128zx oder einer Geforce4 zockst, ist ziemlich wurscht. Ich persönlich vermute, dass es auch ohne derartige Regeln schon schwierig wird, eine große Zahl an Retrorechnern zu einem Zeitpunkt an einem Ort zu vereinigen. Dann auch noch künstlich die Bandbreite einzuschränken...

Treibertechnisch lässt sich nunmal alles bis rauf zur Geforce6 gut für Retrozwecke nutzen - und viele Leute machen das auch, denn mittlerweile braucht oder will man stellenweise auch schon für XP-Spiele ein Retrosystem und auf die Art hat man beides in einem Rechner.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Januar 2013)

winner961 schrieb:


> ist deine aber passiv gekühlt
> 
> ich kann meine auch noch übertakten dann schlägt sie deine sogar mit softmod und usw


 
Was läuft sie denn so? Ich bekomm meine so etwa auf 9800 Pro Niveau^^


----------



## rept.jah (4. Januar 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weise ausdrücklich auf die in diesem Forum bezüglich des Urheberschutzgesetzes geltende Regeln.


Zur Kenntnis genommen.



> Ich persönlich würde auf 98se bestehen und  andere Rechner gar nicht erst zulassen. (ältere Spiele sind dank  Abwärtskompatibilität ja kein Problem)





> [...] Die alten Spiele erlauben meist sowieso keine hohen Auflösungen. Ob du NFS3 in 640x480 auf einer riva128zx oder einer Geforce4 zockst, ist ziemlich wurscht. Ich persönlich vermute, dass es auch ohne derartige Regeln schon schwierig wird, eine große Zahl an Retrorechnern zu einem Zeitpunkt an einem Ort zu vereinigen. Dann auch noch künstlich die Bandbreite einzuschränken...
> 
> Treibertechnisch lässt sich nunmal alles bis rauf zur Geforce6 gut für Retrozwecke nutzen - und viele Leute machen das auch, denn mittlerweile braucht oder will man stellenweise auch schon für XP-Spiele ein Retrosystem und auf die Art hat man beides in einem Rechner.


Naja, es gibt aber nunmal Retro PC's mit sehr unterschiedlicher Leistung, je nach Nutzeranspruch eben. Viele verwerten auch vorhandene Alt-Hardware, ohne im Vorfeld auf ein schnelles DirectX 9- oder Windows XP-System aus zu sein. Und spielen dann halt die für ihr System geeigneten Spiele älteren Datums.

Ich denke nicht, dass diese Unterschiede wurscht sind, denn bsw. ein Athlon XP mit GeForce 6600 hat ganz andere Möglichkeiten als z.B. ein Pentium II mit Voodoo 3, auch wenn beide Win98 fahren. Nutzer vergleichsweise neuerer PCs möchten dann vielleicht lieber ihre Hardware ausfahren und sich auf die zuletzt aktuellen Win98/DX9 Titel beschränken, statt mit den älteren Systemen, aus ihrer Sicht, um die Wette zu "blinken und piepen" (überspitzt formuliert).

Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Daher mein Ansatz, sich vielleicht vorher auf bestimmte Bedingungen zu einigen, damit hinterher zumindest niemand enttäuscht ist. Weder der eine, weil niemand mit ihm sein Lieblings-DX9-Spiel spielt, noch der andere, weil er allein im Abseits Die Siedler II zockt. (Das ist übrigens nicht der mit der Voodoo 3, sondern wieder ein anderer mit noch schwächerer Hardware. Der mit der Voodoo spielt grad Driver oder so, auch allein.)

Lieber ne kleine Gruppe die hardwaremäßig zusammen passt, als ein großer Haufen, wo jeder was anderes will, imo.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn du dir Gedanken über die Spiele-Wünsche machst, dann würde ich eher die Spiele limitieren, als die Hardware.
Aber hey: Was für eine LAN du organisieren willst, ist deine Sache.


----------



## rept.jah (5. Januar 2013)

Wow, gute Idee! 
Das wär in der Tat praktisch. Einfach die DX-Version/en der Spiele festlegen oder einen Zeitraum nach Erscheinungsjahr. So könnte man recht gut die Spielegeneration definieren, um die es schwerpunktmäßig gehen soll und jede Retro LAN anders ausrichten.

Ja, es geht mir halt drum, dass es zu jeder Zeit großartige Spiele gab und es schade wär, wenn jede Retro Lan immer auf dieselben Spiele hinausliefe (CS 1.6 ).


----------



## Z3rno (6. Januar 2013)

Also bei uns sind Lanparty alles anderen als tot :o machen regelmäßig noch eine mit gut 16 Leuten , ist immernoch die beste Art zu zocken


----------



## schtiewie (6. Januar 2013)

Atomic Bomberman gehört ganz oben auf die Liste.


----------



## Jackjan (7. Januar 2013)

Bei uns sind LAN-Party auch nicht tot. Machen auch wieder regelmäßig welche 
Also, was dazu gehört ist für mich Startcraft und eine gute alte VooDoo GraKa.


----------



## roman50823 (24. September 2013)

Alles vor 2000 ist retro.  

Alte Rechner mit altem OS und altem Netzwerk wären natürlich retro as ****, aber das kann schnell in Frust ausarten. Falls jemand Lust auf alte Spiele mit neuen Rechnern hat: Es gibt demnächst eine Retro-LAN namens "RE:LAN" in Bonn. Ich darf den Link allerdings nicht posten.


----------

